# Heirloom/French Hand Sewing by Machine?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Do any of you do this? I think it's so lovely, and not exactly sturdy sewing.

I do have a book of patterns for Am Girl dolls for this, and I might try that sized stuff some time this year. One thing is, if done with the batiste and the imported laces, etc - that's what I consider expensive!

So, do any of you do this? Do you have photos? And who are you doing it for and where do they wear it?

Angie

My goodness! Look at this Christmas Dress Kit and the price! It's beautiful, but....


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Angie,

I use my serger for some of the techniques... Pintucks - rolled hem using embroidery thread because it is shiny and looks so elegant.

I use my serger to do lace insertion, again rolled hems.

Sewing machine for other techniques... puffing as well as other techniques.

most is done in 3's -representing the trinity.

I use this technique for nightgowns, christening gowns, summer pajamas for girls, aprons. Photos? I think I have a couple of garments stored away.. when I find them. Most everything else was a gift and I never think about taking pix.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have all the feet for my BabyLock serger. I took a class about pin tucks, etc. I need to get that really learned. I do use the rolled hem feature on the serger, with cones of embroidery thread. Like you said, it looks a whole lot better and fills in the edge very well.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

when doing heirloom sewing... on the serger, you really need to use Batiste, but it has to be 100% cotton. If there is any polyester in it, it will pull apart.

Most chain fabric stores say they have batiste but it isn't 100% cotton.

when I am doing a bodice, if I need a piece 12 inches long, I make it 24 inches long.

I create everything on this long piece.. pintucks, puffing, lace inserting or Entredeux or ?

when I am done, I cut the piece in half, turn it upside down and next to the other piece.. so it is a mirror image then put together using Entredeux, puffing or lace.

I use a pencil to mark the lines for pintucking then press a fold on the line and then serge, at first disengage the knife and later you will have practiced so much, that won't be necessary.

for lace insertion, use hem lace.

if you serge row after row of lace (using rolled hem) it makes pretty lace fabric.

a fun scalloped hem tutorial
http://everythingsewing.net/scollopedhem.htm

heirloom sewing photos from everythingsewing.net
http://everythingsewing.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=297


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the information Westbrook.!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Do any of you do this? I think it's so lovely, and not exactly sturdy sewing.
> 
> I do have a book of patterns for Am Girl dolls for this, and I might try that sized stuff some time this year. One thing is, if done with the batiste and the imported laces, etc - that's what I consider expensive!
> 
> ...



Sheesh, I can understand this price for a ready made dress but for a kit???? that YOU have to cut out, and sew together?????? No way in HE double hockey sticks!!!!!!!! That price is just ridiculous!!!! and the pattern is not included so that would be an extra charge.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah! A kit.

And I don't know many young ladies that live a life that makes these dresses good for more than just SPECIAL occasions.

Also, there are one or two stores in town with these supplies, and they are expensive!

And Martha Pullins lives in town here, and her business is here, so if I wanted to spend the money, I could take some classes.

Angie


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

This is one of the things I want to learn, but haven't gotten around to it yet. It was one of the things I had in mind when buying my new sewing/embroidery machine last year. I picked up a couple of books at Goodwill a while back. 

I don't have any grandkids yet and don't really know anyone with little ones, but thought I might try my hand at doll clothes. Apparently, they sell very well. I had a friend a few years ago who did this. She even crocheted fancy little socks to go with them, from embroidery floss!  She did some really beautiful dresses and hats too. I've wanted to learn ever since I saw her stuff. It's on my list of things to do, but lord love a duck, it's a loooonnnnngg list and growing every day, lol.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Callie - I need to get my book of those doll clothes - in with other books and I need to find it.

I wonder if a little later, you and I could give a dress a try - sorta SewAlong thing.

Then, if successful, we'd have to give away or etsy.store them ...

We got to think outside the box.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

OMG! The price of that kit! And the batiste is $20 a yd. Way out of my league. lol 

I love the heirloom work but have never tried any. It's beautiful but even the few little girls that I do know wouldn't wear it or their mothers won't let them wear dresses! Girls just don't dress like that anymore, do they? The ones I see are in jeans by the time they can walk. Keep in mind I rarely leave the place.

Hope you guys decide to do a sew along so I can follow it and watch!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

doll clothes? how about christening or baptismal gowns! about the same size. I have seen the patterns in McCall's.

Yes Batiste is very expensive, however, you can find swiss batiste on ebay for $8 +/- a yard.

here is batiste in black at $3.99 a yard... I bought 10 yards last year to make a blouse, apron, slip, and ?

http://tinyurl.com/ygdelk5

It is nice batiste, allows you to get a feel for the fabric, maybe make a pillow using all the techniques.

with an embroidery machine, using pastel colors would brighten up the black.

100% cotton Batiste can be dyed!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Angie, I thought the pink baby gown you did before was beautiful and sort of along the lines of heirloom design. So it wouldn't be that much of a leap for you. You may be light years ahead of me, lol, and I'd have to get a camera so I could post pictures. But yes, maybe we can do that a little later in the year, that would be fun! I've envied the quilt-alongs, but just haven't had the time, and I don't really like surprises, so wasn't sure I'd like it when it was done, lol. My sister used to do mystery projects all the time and tried to get me to join in, but I just couldn't stand the not knowing! I know, I'm weird. 

Thanks Westie, I might just buy a yard of that black to practice on (although on my computer it looks blue!). Are there any problems with embroidering on batiste, or do you just use your serger? I saw a book at Hancock's the other day for machine embroidery on "problem" fabrics, but I didn't look closer. If it had been on sale I probably would have bought it, but it was $30 and not on sale. I just got my first serger also and haven't done anything other than just basic stitches so far, not sure I'm ready for all that fancy stitching, lol, but I'll look at the links you posted and do some more research.

P.S. I just found this batiste, 100% pima cotton for $11.25 (second one down, first is mostly polyester). Is that any good, at least for a starting piece? There's some much nicer just below it, for $27.95!

http://www.laboursoflove.com/p914.htm

Oops, just noticed that's Canadian, so shipping might be high. Oh well.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

westbrook - not batiste but a beautiful not very heavy 100% cotton at an excellent price at www.hawaiianfabric.com - 

Their cottons are wonderful, very silky expensive feeling to the hand.

Callie - maybe a baby day or Christening type dress, we can decide in a week or two. I have the patterns as I was going to do this for someone that was going to start a business where they could sell. But it didn't happen.

Natural colored 100% cotton:



Angie


----------



## Goldielocks (Jan 1, 2010)

If you have a machine that has decorative stitches, make your own lace. The best netting is english cotton netting but very expensive and hard to come by. Can use bridal type netting. (not recommended if you are making lace for lingerie! Too scratchy) Starch stiff with a liquid stiffiner. When dry(next day) mark a straight line <as a stitching guide> using a water soluble pen. Thread machine top and bobbin with 30 wt cotton. Select an open type stitch. Sew slowly. You may even sew a straight stitch on each side as a guide for the header/edge. Cut close to the header/edge. use the E stitch and a wing needle with 60 wt thread to sew onto your fabric. Makes great insertion lace. Stiffener washes out after garment is finished. 
I've made lots of baby and childrens, and a few blouses for self using inexpensive cotton/poly blends and linen/cotton blends. As long as there is 50% natural fiber, the "holes" made from the wing needle will stay open. 
Happy Stitching


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Angie, First Communion dresses look like the one in the link.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

The MP price reflects Swiss Cotton Batiste and all cotton laces.

I've made lots of these when my DD was in a school with a dress code. 
Almost all were made with regular cotton fabrics with poly lace and stood up well to daily wear.

Then for Kindergarten graduation I made a really fancy pink dress that then morphed into 2 weddings and a little miss contest. For this dress I used poly/cotton batiste because it stays crisper in the humidity of the midwest and I've not had the problem of shredding if I used the serger.

I have made christening/ dedication gowns for my nieces too. These were from antique patterns, hand smocked and I made hand tatting for all the hems.

But remember these techniques are not just for childrens wear but can be used for blouses, wool skirts, Fancy womens dresses, bridal, lingerie, and the list goes on.
I will try to find some pictures to post.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sewtlm - that's really good to know about the more practical fabrics. That can still be an relatively expensive dress, but would stand up to more wear and tear.

I'll have to keep that in mind. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I absolutely drool over this type of heirloom sewing. I would love to take one of Martha Pullens classes!

I would love to sew summer nightgowns for myself in this technique.

I believe handkerchief weight linen will work too?


----------

